# Swimming



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
I just wondered if any of you had any advice on swimming.
I have taken Loretta to 3 sessions now ( she's one and been home 3 months). 
The first one was great. She absolutely loved it, even went under. 
The second session she was fine until half way through when the instructor tried to take her from me and put her on the noodle ( she did the same the week before with no problem). Lots of tears. The lesson went downhill from there. 
The third lesson tears started as soon as lifted into pool! Spent most of lesson bobbing around with a rubber duck by ourselves trying to keep her calm!

It's difficult to know the right thing to do. I don't know whether to keep going till end if term ( 3 lessons left) and hope gets better or stop going as hate putting her through something that distresses her so much. 

I know there is no rush and if it's not for her at the moment we can do swimming at a later date but also don't want to leave it and have her scared of the water. Hmmmm what to do? If she wasn't adopted I would prob carry on but as she is you think differently. She's settled in so well, I wouldn't want to set her back by making her do something she doesn't want to do. 

Xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Swimming can be such a wonderful bonding experience I would leave the lessons for now and just take her swimming - just the 2 of you. Bring back the nice cwtchy feelings of being close to you, get her enjoying being in the water with you again and then go from there. 
Xxx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree, swimming just the two of you. If you were to continue I wouldn't be letting the instructor take her from you.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree, drop the lessons and go just the two of you and enjoy the closeness of that. Xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks ladies. You know it sounds such a simple thing to do but hadn't thought about that! 
I think will look around and see if there is a warm pool we can go to just for fun. 

Xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lorella I think that's what I've decided to do for now as well rather than sign up for classes. As the pools aren't that warm around us and little man gets eczema as well I'm going to get him one of these.
http://www.splashabout.com/baby-swimming/baby-wetsuits/warm-in-one

/links


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Ooh great idea thanks Becs xxx


----------

